# Gill hyperplasia in my betta?



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got my first betta which I put into a homemade 1.5 gal tank. I ha e some concerns about his health I thought you might be able to help me with. He has dark red coloring under his gills. Being brand new if this is a major abnormality, should I just return him? Or is it just normal coloration or curable? He is also very lethargic and won't eat, but I was thinking those could just be from the stress of a new environment. Here is what he looks like and a shot to see his gills.
















The tank is just starting it's cycling, unfiltered, I'll be getting testing supplies shortly.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The pics are not showing up for me.How long have you had him and whats his water change schedule?Could be inflamed from ammonia,which is common in a tank so small.Is it filtered in any way?


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

He has been in there only 24 hours and we noticed the redness yesterday. We just didn't see it when we bought him. No water changes yet, but I'll be doing ~20% change a couple times a week.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Next question is,do you have a heater in with him?They are tropical,and need to be in waters about 84 degrees.

What I see in the pics,the dark red looks to be his beard.Male bettas have a flap of skin that they flare out to impress the ladies.He is fine.He may not be eating,because he is new and its not unusual for them to go several days without eating.What type of food are you offering?i suggest a high quality pellet.Flakes are not good because the way a bettas stomach is.The cause a condition known as bloat.

Also he could be used to live or frozen and not know that what you are offering is indeed food.It could take a few days for him to realize what it is.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here are a few examples of my boys,two showing off and one not.The beard usually is tucked away nice and neat but as you can see by the last picture,there is still a little showing.It poofs out quite a bit when they flare for the ladies though.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

greetings Musgguens..great [lace to come to sort out prob.s. be prepared for a cross section of response. I have four Betta Splenden males..been with me a good while. 

the live in tanks,with water changers once a week. no filters or water heater, I live in Aust.queensland lower area. the beard is an oftern used with these fish,,relax,,it takes time for you to understand your fish. I feed mine blood warms,frosen, thaude. tanks I gal use.10inch,+six,by 6in deep. see my pics members area. enjoy,relax


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the responses. He did start eating the flakes yesterday, but maybe I'll get pellets for him instead. No heater in the tank but it's steady at 81 F. Not sure why I've been a bit of a hypochondriac with this guy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Because hes a handsome little guy,thats why!

I have found out I am a hypochondriac as well with mine,especially my macs.They worry me to death if they clamp for a minute.

Hydor makes a great heater,its flat especially for betta tanks.I suggest you look into one.Not necessarily to heat him up more but it will keep it more steady.


----------

